# Dämpfer Einbaulänge Slayer 2019



## odihimself (1. März 2020)

Hi, 

kann mir jemand sagen welche Dämpfer in das Slayer 2019 passen? Finde irgendwie nichts im Inet. 

Lg, 

Bernhard


----------



## Deleted 503620 (3. März 2020)

230x65


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odihimself (3. März 2020)

Wade82 schrieb:


> 230x65



Danke!


----------

